# Stable Vanilla ROM? 1st Time Flasher



## TheCheapGamer (Sep 21, 2011)

I own a Droid X (obviously based on forum I'm posting in)

I'm getting tired of it to be honest, it's slow and quite honestly feels like it never works when I really need it too.

So to hold me over till I either move to T-Mobile or buy a used Rezound so I don't extend my Verizon contract
I'm looking to flash a ROM and hopefully get another few months of enjoyable use out of the phone.

The biggest thing of any ROM I'd be willing to flash is it must be complete.
I see tons out there that look great and even run great, but not having a working camera is an instant deal breaker for me.
Same with GPS, Bluetooth and any major WiFi or 3G issues.

Also, I'd love to be rid of Blur.
I'd love to have a Nexus style stock build (even the OG Droid gave me that)
Though these are not as much of a requirement as just one that Fully works.

So my first question is, can anyone point out a ROM that matches exactly what I'm looking for?

And my second question, where the hell do I begin with flashing a ROM?
Is the process the same for all ROMs?

I'm currently on Stock 2.3.3 GB that is rooted
I have Titanium back up'd all my apps so starting fresh/clean/new is no big deal.

EDIT:
The only thing I've ever flashed was my TP with CM7.
Though step by step instructions were given for that, so it made it very easy for me.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

CM7 for GB is what you want then. There are several guides in the cyanogen section of the dx development section to walk you through it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TheCheapGamer (Sep 21, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> CM7 for GB is what you want then. There are several guides in the cyanogen section of the dx development section to walk you through it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Is CM7 full working?
There is no "stable mod" at Cyanogenmod's website under the Droid X

I see ton's of nightlys though, so unless I'm missing where the stable link is I'm assuming I'll be dealing with those.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

In the stickies, revNumbers thread. That's the one you want. 
I doubt you will ever see an official "stable" release of cm7 for the Dx.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TheCheapGamer (Sep 21, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> In the stickies, revNumbers thread. That's the one you want.
> I doubt you will ever see an official "stable" release of cm7 for the Dx.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Alright, thanks.
I'll look into it tonight.

If everything on the ROM works (camera, gps, etc.) I'll be attempting my first flash.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I am going I suggest miui galnet which has ics framework and is wicked fast. your phone will be a new phone all over again. I haven't found bugs that make it a deal breaker and it is updated often and has very very little blur. I love liberty which has no bugs and is fast but has gingerblur. It is my favorite ROM though. Liberty3 2.0 is the most stable ROM I have used as well as vortex rc1 both are great

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

The only roms that I know of that aren't complete are the cm9 ICS roms. With the Droid x you need to decide whether you want a second init rom or not, those are the cm7 and miui roms but they take a significant hit in battery life. If you just want a stock android rom I would recomend liberty it's a clean rom with good preformance and battery life with some advanced features as well. MIUI is not for everyone and I wont try to convince you for or agaisnt it but as has been mentioned there are two builds for the DX, one is a hybrid of sorts running 2.3 but containing the new framework from ICS.

As for flashing the important part is the kernal, it's locked down in the bootloader so you have to be on the right kernal that matches the rom you want, this is a fact that I have found to be under represented in many guides but it is very critical. Depending on what rom you want and what firmware your phone is currently running you can get away with flashing it right over the top, most roms here are going to be running on a .602 or .605(interchangeable) base so check that in your settings. The exception is the official CM7 builds which for whatever reason are running off of the old 2.2 kernals but there are CM7 builds here off the .602 if that's what you want.

You can find a much more detailed guide on the internet but the basics of flashing are to:
Root your phone(sounds like you already have done that)
Run a bootstrapper program which will reboot you into recovery
After you flash your first rom should be able to boot into recovery normally and flash to your heart's content, the main caveat is that rom manager doesn't work most of the time.

The more complex part comes when you have to "SBF" which is the motorola firmware loader, this is for when you have to change kernels or recover from a brick. If you're careful and make sure the kernels are compatible you should not have to worry about it though it's always a good idea to know how.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you want close to stock AOSP you will want CM7. If your not put off by the looks of MIUI get that. If you want stability get the DefX version. The ICS version is a bit faster but you can easily update animation speeds on DefX and it will feel similar. Its also (I would argue) the most stable 2nd-init ROM. Between DXCs initial build and Wiz's ongoing development, I can say its easily the most stable ROM I've ever used, easily going 2+ weeks without any real FC or reboots needed.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## TheCheapGamer (Sep 21, 2011)

After much reading and watching a nice in depth video I was able to flash CM7 onto my X.

Feels pretty good so far. Camera is good, GPS locked on fairly quick and I've got most of my apps back on with no issues (Swype failed, need to look into that)
I have an extended battery coming in the mail, I'm considering a slight overclock since I can take the battery hit.

Thanks for all the help though guys, I'll rock with CM7 for a while. I'd love to have a ICS ROM, but it's not the biggest priority right now.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Seems like you are now set.
I know I may seem annoying...posting this frequently to the regulars here...
But check my sig if you need further instruction/clarification.

CM7 is, indeed, very stable...and awesome.
I personally, however, rock MIUI. The builds have always been nice...
But the latest has all of the newly aquired CM7 fixes (sans hdmi...for a few days) and is ultra stable.
Miui is sexy...
And if you believe the "iphone kang" hype...try it anyway.
I was extremely hesitant. Never wanted to flash that stupid apple rip-off!
I'm sure glad I got curious one day...
It's great.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> CM7 for GB is what you want then. There are several guides in the cyanogen section of the dx development section to walk you through it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You need to be honest here, he wants everything working, to date, that requires Blur, everything doesn't work on all 2nd init roms (yet), but we're getting close.

(i.e. video recording - audio playback out of sync with video)


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> I am going I suggest miui galnet which has ics framework and is wicked fast. your phone will be a new phone all over again. I haven't found bugs that make it a deal breaker and it is updated often and has very very little blur. I love liberty which has no bugs and is fast but has gingerblur. It is my favorite ROM though. Liberty3 2.0 is the most stable ROM I have used as well as vortex rc1 both are great
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


Same here, all doesn't work on this 2nd init rom either
(i.e. no HDMI support)


----------

